# What heads will swap on to the ABA?



## ashdricky (Sep 25, 2009)

I am trying to plan an engine build based (loosely) on an older ABA that I have, I am curious which heads are compatible with the lower half, If nessecary I am willing to bite the bullet and have pistons made, I have no intent on rushing this project, also we will be using mega squirt for our EFI.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

First, what is it that you're trying to accomplish?

Many heads will bolt to an ABA block.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

ashdricky said:


> I am trying to plan an engine build based (loosely) on an older ABA that I have, I am curious which heads are compatible with the lower half, If nessecary I am willing to bite the bullet and have pistons made, I have no intent on rushing this project, also we will be using mega squirt for our EFI.


 1.8L 16v head will bolt on, you will need to plug some water jackets. ABA head gasket and stock pistons work. this will give you a friendly boost CR 

2L 16v head is the same deal, just about .5 lower on the CR. 

AEB 20v head will also bolt right on.....use the ABA gasket....etc 


those are the only heads worth mentioning. Also, my personal option is don't both with megasquirt...i was a MS guy for years....but with wideband ME7, swap a few sensors and run Maestro 7....gives you good user friendly tuneable maps, but also gives you the option to run a baseline tune...which in itself will make monster power. 

PLUS if you buy it from Eurodyne, you get free base files....upgrade injectors...free file...upgrade cams....free file....MS was cool back in 2003.


----------



## Wesley Brown (Jun 16, 2012)

Just boight a !^V head on here from a guy for 100 $ it came with head,valve cover,Intake , Idler pulley, Im missing cams, Cam gear and distributor . I read a article on here that shows the items needed for the swap . 
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/VW/MKIII/VW_2.0_ABA_16-Valve_Conversion.pdf 


This will get you started I still have a lot to learn on this subject.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

I also heard the fsi head "bolts" on.. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I'm sure it was an early head. Pretty sure integrated dd it..

Easiest? 16v head

The real question is, what are your plans for power? Ext ect...


----------

